# Puppies are here finally!



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Otty has finally decided to have her puppies. She is several days late and tomorrow was her deadline to produce. Thank goodness she is cooperating.

2 so far--1 girl and 1 boy. 1st pup at 11:07 and 2nd at 11:25 and vet thinks there are 8.

This is her second litter and she is a little frantic, but clearly has good instincts. Obsessively clean tho....


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is the pedigree
dam: Otty http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/537671.html

sire: Alex http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/439031.html


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Impressive pedigree!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I am whelping this litter for a friend. I have no idea about pedigrees, but I do recognise some of the dogs. I have heard a lot of good things about Alex. Otty is a very high drive little bitch but also very nice and social.

She has 8 dark sable puppies--5 boys and 3 girls. I am glad it is over!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What sort of weirdo breeds a bitch, and then has someone else be with the bitch during whelping ??


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

New job description Dog mid wifing. You breedem, we will deliver em. Sorry about the post on the other thread Jen....if your getting paid to do it you should definitely stay up all night. Providing you were paid of course. I thought they were your pups. Sounded like the bitch lived with you.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Don, I had another thread up where I explained that I was doing this for a breeder. At 1am when I posted this thread I didnt think about the fact that this is a webboard and folks dont read every post or have any clue what I am talking about LOL. 
I will be paid in a puppy from this litter or something suitable at a later date.....And yes, since she someone elses bitch, I was highly attentive (except at 3:30 when I just wanted to crash.......). I admire how relaxed and 'natural' you are.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Getting a pup sounds like a deal. I would be up all night with someone elses pups I am sure....just praying there isn't a problem delivering any. That possibility would have me on pins and needles and wide awake for sure. I don't think I would want the responsibility. I do remember something about a pup now that you mention it. Just so much said to remember on these boards.


----------

